# Another couple looking at CoCo



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aww good luck!! its so hard to say goodbye, you get so attached so quickly


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

CoCo has been with me since July of last year. So he has become one of my own.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Carol, that is understandable, things will work out, for the best.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nope it didnt work out. They wanted a smaller petite golden. Said he would be too much for them. To me size doesnt mean that a dog would be too much the energy is the determination of if a dog would be too much for me. I think something else was going on. 

I just need to talk Tim into letting us adopt him, I think there is a reason he isnt getting adopted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Nope it didnt work out. They wanted a smaller petite golden. Said he would be too much for them. To me size doesnt mean that a dog would be too much the energy is the determination of if a dog would be too much for me. I think something else was going on.
> 
> I just need to talk Tim into letting us adopt him, I think there is a reason he isnt getting adopted.


 
I like this option the very best!:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> CoCo has been with me since July of last year. So he has become one of my own.


Wow since last July ! I can see how he would be one of your own now.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carol I think he's meant to stay with you


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carol, what are you telling people about Coco?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Oh, I think CoCo should stay with you.

He's been with you a long time-I am going to search for a picture of CoCo here.

HERE IS COCO-What a beautiful boy:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/94334-my-foster-coco.html


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I think CoCo has found his forever home .... You ! 


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

lucysmum said:


> I think CoCo has found his forever home .... You ! 


I agree!! It was meant to be!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll bet Tim already knows Coco is 'home'. Just a matter of formality and paperwork.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I think its meant to be..for CoCo to stay with you....just my 2 cents!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There must be a reason he is stil with you, either he is meant to be yours or the right family is there out there and they just haven't come forward yet.

I just can't believe that so many people have passed on this beautiful boy, what is wrong with them?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful boy--can't understand why he wasn't snatched up a whole lot earlier. I have heard of rescues who kind of shut down when meeting folks, almost like they are sabatoging the process, all because they knew they were already home. . . maybe CoCo knows best?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoCo*

I vote for you and Tim, Carol!!


----------

